# eeeeeee degreeeeeee



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 19, 2009)

i know thi is late

but um drunki

(sugars good cept for a 15 ealier )

I PASSED MY DEGREE WIT A 2:1 (UPPER)

sorry drunk

feel fee to move


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> i know thi is late
> 
> but um drunki
> 
> ...




WOOOOOOOO CONGRATULATIONS !!!! WELL DONE SAM


----------



## katie (Jul 19, 2009)

Well done sam  wish I was drunk grr, but I must save money!!

x


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2009)

congrats sam well done x


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jul 19, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> i know thi is late
> 
> but um drunki
> 
> ...



Dear Sam,

That is terrific - well done, your news takes me back 50 years to when I got an upper 2:1. What was the subject(s) that you gained your degree in?

Warmest Regards    Dodger


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats Sam,

think you earnt the right to get drunk after all the hard work you must have put in.

Sounds like everything is on the up now.

Take care

Andy


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 19, 2009)

Well done!

Clever clogs....


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats Salmon!!!

Keep on partying!!!

PS It's never too late or early!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations. Hope it leads you to a good job. (I also got a 2.1, BSc)


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations Sam! Hope the head's not too sore this morning!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> i know thi is late
> 
> but um drunki
> 
> ...




Congratulations Sam....Thats superb result....BRILLIANT....YIPPPEEEEEEE....

Hope the hangover not to bad today....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 19, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> i know thi is late
> 
> but um drunki
> 
> ...



Hilarious post Salmonpuff.    Congratulations you have every reason to have a drink.  Hope you are ok today and not suffering, or are you still drunk, that takes me back...........


----------



## kojack (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations. Celebration well deserved.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 19, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> i know thi is late
> 
> but um drunki
> 
> ...



Congratulations, well done.

Don't appologise for being drunk, we are entitled to celebrate our successes


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone

I did get rather drunk  as did my dad. We went to the carnival/party in the park thing in town and I barely remember getting home and writing this...and apparently I was helping Dad back cuz he kept falling over 

And today we went to RAF Fairford, woke up with a stinking hangover (still got a  headache haha!) and had to have copious amounts of greasy bacon rolls!! 

Thanks everyone, am really pleased with the results! And Dodger - its in archaeology


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2009)

lol what a weekend puff mmmm bacon butties my fave


----------



## bev (Jul 19, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOPEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done Sam! You had the perfect reason to get tiddly! Congratulations.Bev x


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 20, 2009)

congratulations Sam


----------



## tracey w (Jul 20, 2009)

well done Sam!!  All your hard work has paid off


----------



## squidge63 (Jul 20, 2009)

Great news, congratulations...


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 20, 2009)

This is fantastic news hon! Well done you. I am so very pleased for you. You have conquered more than just a degree here and no doubt inspired many people on here who face many challenges with their diabetes and study that sucess is there for us all.

Great result, hope you get the job of your dreams xx


----------



## MCH (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done.
Are you hoping for a job in archaeology or are you going to do research or do you fancy a complete change?


----------



## Munjeeta (Jul 21, 2009)

A bit late on here I'm afraid - but better late than never!! Congrats, what a great result! You should be very proud


----------



## Mand (Jul 21, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well done you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caroline (Jul 22, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> I did get rather drunk  as did my dad. We went to the carnival/party in the park thing in town and I barely remember getting home and writing this...and apparently I was helping Dad back cuz he kept falling over
> 
> ...



Agatha Christie famously said of her husband Max Melouin that she was married to an archeologist so the old she got the more intersted he bcame (or something like that)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 22, 2009)

MCH said:


> Well done.
> Are you hoping for a job in archaeology or are you going to do research or do you fancy a complete change?



hey, am currently looking at getting a job as a field archaeologist. Sent off an application to Oxford Archaeology a couple of days ago so am waiting to hear back from them. If that fails, I'll work for a few years and keep volunteering to get my field experience up, and then either try applying again or go to glasgow to do an MA in battlefield archaeology!


----------

